# Problème Reinstallation Ubuntu



## Rin-Kun (15 Octobre 2010)

Dans le cadre d'une reinstallation de Ubuntu 10.04 (j'avais des problème avec 10.10)
Je me heurte a un leger problème.
Il faut savoir pour Information que je suis actuellement en Triple Boot Mac OS X 10.6.4 / Ubuntu 10.04 / Windows 7

lorsque rEFIt ce lance je vois bien les 3 OS
Mac OS X se lance correctement
Ubuntu se lance correctement
Windows lui par contre m'affiche le GRUB et si je valide pas le lancement sous Windows il me lance par defaut Ubuntu

Puis-je corriger sans devoir tout reinstaller ?


----------



## edd72 (15 Octobre 2010)

Tu as dû installer Grub (lors de l'install de Linux) dans ta partition Windows...
J'ai une solution bidouille: Sous Linux, tu passes en root, tu édites le fichier de config de Grub, tu met le numéro correspondant à ta partition Windows comme boot par défaut (au niveau Grub donc) et tu mets le timer à zéro
=> comme ça lorsqu'il lance le Grub (quand tu choisis Windows depuis rEFIt), il lance Windows direct sans attendre

Sinon, faut faire sauter Grub de ta partition Windows (et peut-être fixer le boot -en démarrage ligne de commande Windows-).

En fait, lors de ton installation de Linux, il ne fallait pas installer Grub (tu as le choix).


----------



## Rin-Kun (17 Octobre 2010)

Si je modifie GRUB pour lancer Windows direct ca me fera pareil quand je voudrait lancer Ubuntu depuis rEFIt aussi non ?
Je ne pourrai donc plus boot sous linux n'est ce pas ?
J'ai pour le moment modifier mon GRUB pour ne plus avoir de timer


----------



## edd72 (17 Octobre 2010)

Quand tu choisis Linux depuis rEFIT aujourd'hui, il se passe quoi? (j'avais compris que ça te lançait ta partition Linux sans te lancer Grub)


----------



## Rin-Kun (17 Octobre 2010)

J'ai le GRUB sans compteur que je lance Windows ou Ubuntu depuis rEFIt


----------



## edd72 (18 Octobre 2010)

Tu écrivais ceci:



Rin-Kun a dit:


> lorsque rEFIt ce lance je vois bien les 3 OS
> Mac OS X se lance correctement
> Ubuntu se lance correctement
> Windows lui par contre m'affiche le GRUB et si je valide pas le lancement sous Windows il me lance par defaut Ubuntu



J'avais donc compris que Linux était booté "correctement" par rEFIt mais que le choix Windows "affiche GRUB".

Ton problème est donc différent (le choix Linux ET le choix Windows lancent la même chose -> GRUB) et la solution aussi.
Au niveau de rEFIt, tu dois paramétrer pour lancer au moins l'un des deux sans que cela lance GRUB (je ne sais pas si tu as installé ton GRUB dans ta partition Windows ou Linux), une fois cela fait (tu sauras où tu as installé GRUB), tu pourras régler ton problème de GRUB.


----------



## Rin-Kun (18 Octobre 2010)

J'avoue être un utilisateur très noob de Linux je l'utilise très peu
Comment puis-je savoir où il est installé ?
Et comment paramêtrer rEFIt ?


----------



## Rin-Kun (21 Octobre 2010)

J'ai finalement restaurer le MBR via le DVD d'install de Windows Seven
J'ai lancé un LiveCD de mon Ubuntu et j'ai reinstaller le GRUB sur la partition sur sda (avec --force car ne voulait pas fonctionner sinon)
Voilà 

Problème régler donc


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Octobre 2010)

Salut!
Tu as un tuto pour realiser le triple boot? Un tuto assez détaillé? Car je me heurte a certains problemes...Comment modifier le mbr par exemple?

Merci d'avance! (je veux utiliser ubuntu 10.10)


----------



## Rin-Kun (24 Octobre 2010)

C'est assez simple a force de le faire (ou c'est devenu plus simple surement)

Sous Mac OS X tu commence par Installer rEFItnse (pense a l'activé)
tu crée 2 partitions supplémentaires via Utilitaire de Disque
Au redémarrage de ton Mac tu matient la touche ALT et choisie le DVD d'instal de Windows
Tu fait ton installation en suivant la procédure normal
Une fois installer tu reboot toujours avec ALT au démarrage et tu lance ton installation de Linux
Tu suis la procédure normalement sauf a la dernière etape lorsqu'il te résume ce qu'il va faire
Tu a un bouton Avancée.... tu clique dessus et c'est la que tu pourra lui dire d'installer GRUB sur sda3 (ou 4 selon sur qu'elle partition tu install Linux)

A la fin tu aura ton triple Boot opérationnel


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Octobre 2010)

Rin-Kun a dit:


> C'est assez simple a force de le faire (ou c'est devenu plus simple surement)
> 
> Sous Mac OS X tu commence par Installer rEFItnse (pense a l'activé)
> tu crée 2 partitions supplémentaires via Utilitaire de Disque
> ...



Merci c'est génial  j'vais tester maintenant.


----------

